# Am I missing something with Reverb.com?



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey ladies and gents,

I'm just wondering if I'm completely inept with reverb and doing something wrong, or if others have similar experiences as myself.

First of all, I've never actually bought anything from reverb, but that's the issue I'm trying to figure out; I find deals on there, but the deal quickly disappears once I see the cost of shipping. A$200 guitar isn't a great deal once you factor in another $200 in shipping.

Then I look to higher end guitars, figuring that even with a high cost of shipping, it will even out and still be a better deal than what can be had here in Canada, and yet the prices are higher than if I just bought from L&M.

Maybe there's some filter setting I'm missing, or maybe there's something else? Have any of you guys done some great deals on reverb?

Thanks for the help and any tips.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Usually the site determines your location automatically and converts to Cdn $ and shows what's available to be shipped to Canada. If not you can set it in the filter selections on the left side. You can also narrow it down to seller is located in Canada. 

Right now exchange and shipping an item generally considered as oversized negates any potential saving from buying from the US.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't use it.

Kijiji and Facebook for me.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't use it either. If I lived close the the US border I might consider it but more likely would use Guitar Centre for used guitars.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its good for selling, but for buying, the prices are ridiculous even without the exchange. I don't know why people even bother listing stuff.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

capnjim said:


> Its good for selling, but for buying, the prices are ridiculous even without the exchange. I don't know why people even bother listing stuff.


That's the vibe I get from the place. A lot of people are selling their used gear for more than it would cost to buy new... I really don't get people's logic, but I guess if some unlucky person bites, the seller can really cash in.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I do buy from time to time, but I have the gear delivered to a parcel service across the border. Works great for me. Last thing was a Ibanez TSA15H, $275 CDN delivered.

Nice thing is that if you are looking for something specific, you can create an alert. I got a sweet set of Sanford Magnetics P90 for $100 US, that way.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

The prices are simply asking prices. 
Many sellers expect you to make them offers.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

The exchange rate takes a lot of fun out of GAS these days


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I got a fair deal (just below the going rate at the time) on my vintage Sunn 1200s amp head on Reverb. 

Prices and even shipping (usually auto calc - which often over-estimates) are negotiable - hit that "make an offer" button - doesn't hurt to try, worst case you get ignored . That's what I did with the Sunn head; got a couple hundred taken off the price, just by asking. 

The Yanks seem to like buying my shit on there too, so great.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It started slow when I joined in 2013 and I now have 50+ transactions. it is a great platform for pedals but I've also purchased and sold guitars - definitely getting a bigger audience in the last year.

They have Direct Checkout for Canadians whereby you can have US$ transferred to your US$ bank account (also works for CDN$). I haven't tried it yet and the fees are less than Pay{al. PayPal's recent changes to foreign currencies is a pain. When I sell stuff in US$, unless the buyer does a 2nd step in the transaction, I will receive CDN$. I discussed it with a PayPal rep. and they could only umm and ahh. Over 18 years with PayPal and this one pissed me off. Absolute BS policy for foreigners - I recently started having my credit card company charge me the foreign currency equivalent on PayPal so perhaps this is there way to get even!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I just picked up a compressor off there for a good price. As mentioned earlier, if the price looks high, just make an offer.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I buy and sell on Reverb. I get deals and make most of my profits there. I save all my low prices for you ungrateful asses.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The cites new regulations are shite. Lost a deal on a rosewood fb strat I was selling due to it. And the red tape. Sheish.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I buy and sell on Reverb. I get deals and make most of my profits there. I save all my low prices for you ungrateful asses.


Feel free to find a very affordable timeline haha


----------



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

I will echo what a few people have already mentioned: try the 'make an offer' feature. You never know.

I got my LTD BW-1 that way, in like new condition with a case for under 1000$ CAD + very reasonable shipping. These go for 1800$ new (no case). The appeal of Reverb on this particular purchase was access to a larger seller pool; that guitar simply doesn't come up on my local Kijiji (and perhaps never will) because it's not common. I guess the same applies to eBay, but I prefer Reverb's protections / offer system (and the inventory isn't the same either).

That said, I don't think good deals on Reverb occur all that often for us Canadians, especially with shipping+duties factored in. I still stick to local classifieds for most of my guitar buying/selling.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex said:


> PayPal's recent changes to foreign currencies is a pain. When I sell stuff in US$, unless the buyer does a 2nd step in the transaction, I will receive CDN$. I discussed it with a PayPal rep. and they could only umm and ahh. Over 18 years with PayPal and this one pissed me off. Absolute BS policy for foreigners - I recently started having my credit card company charge me the foreign currency equivalent on PayPal so perhaps this is there way to get even!


I do not have this issue. Maybe because my account is ancient or maybe because it is not tied to a bank account or maybe because I originally set it up in US$ or maybe because I list all my ebay/reverb items in US$ or a combination of the above. A buyer pays in US$ and I get US$; then I use that to buy stuff or transfer to my bank account (and then get hit with the conversion fee at that point; still worth it if you wait to transfer until there's a conversion rate peak).


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I do not have this issue. Maybe because my account is ancient or maybe because it is not tied to a bank account or maybe because I originally set it up in US$ or maybe because I list all my ebay/reverb items in US$ or a combination of the above. A buyer pays in US$ and I get US$; then I use that to buy stuff or transfer to my bank account (and then get hit with the conversion fee at that point; still worth it if you wait to transfer until there's a conversion rate peak).


I've had the same account for 18 years and this recently changed. Have you done a recent transaction that you received US$? I can still receive US$ but the buyer needs to do a 2nd step. My most recent transactions have been received in CDN $. I did have one transaction where I was able to ask the buyer to do the 2nd step and it worked.

On a side note, when you purchase US$ gear, do you let PayPal convert and charge your cc in CDN$ or have PayPal charge you in US$ (and your credit card co. converts)?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have found some really good deals on pedals and I found my reissue Vibroverb on Reverb. But I agree, everyone is pricing their guitars as if they are brand new in box. LOL, and 200 plus for shipping from the USA is just a way to make an extra few bucks and to cover the reverb fees.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex said:


> I've had the same account for 18 years and this recently changed. Have you done a recent transaction that you received US$? I can still receive US$ but the buyer needs to do a 2nd step. My most recent transactions have been received in CDN $. I did have one transaction where I was able to ask the buyer to do the 2nd step and it worked.
> 
> On a side note, when you purchase US$ gear, do you let PayPal convert and charge your cc in CDN$ or have PayPal charge you in US$ (and your credit card co. converts)?


My last incoming US$ transaction was April 5. If buyers do have to do the second step nobody's mentionned it and I am blissfully unaware. I have my CC do the conversion (Paypal charges me US$).


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I've scored a few pedals on Reverb. Sold one there too. I've done better with gear there than on eBay.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Reverb has been good so far. I've bought one thing and it was from a bricks and mortar store that also sells online. The surprising thing was they had new items and they allowed offers, I offered 10 bucks below the asking price and they accepted. Shipping was free because I used a US address. You don't have the option of haggling at L&M, at least I don't attempt it with a straight face. Selling has been great, pedals mostly and I'm up to 30 deals or so. I expect to get offers and I counter accordingly, if I don't like it I walk away but most times even with offers the US market is much stronger and more lucrative than selling in Canada.


----------



## Frankzed (Feb 10, 2021)

dbouchard said:


> I will echo what a few people have already mentioned: try the 'make an offer' feature. You never know.
> 
> I got my LTD BW-1 that way, in like new condition with a case for under 1000$ CAD + very reasonable shipping. These go for 1800$ new (no case). The appeal of Reverb on this particular purchase was access to a larger seller pool; that guitar simply doesn't come up on my local Kijiji (and perhaps never will) because it's not common. I guess the same applies to eBay, but I prefer Reverb's protections / offer system (and the inventory isn't the same either).
> 
> That said, I don't think good deals on Reverb occur all that often for us Canadians, especially with shipping+duties factored in. I still stick to local classifieds for most of my guitar buying/selling.


Sell it to me!!


----------



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

Frankzed said:


> Sell it to me!!


Actually, I sold it last month! Bad timing! It's a great guitar.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> I buy and sell on Reverb. I get deals and make most of my profits there. I save all my low prices for you ungrateful asses.


I go to reverb, search the highest price ever sold, add 20%, then tack on a seller fee, a money handling fee, and an annoyance fee. Then I offer it up to the hungry masses here, who gratefully give me what I ask.


----------

